
The beginner's guide to Linux terminals, tty, pty and shell - napicella
https://dev.to/napicella/linux-terminals-tty-pty-and-shell-192e
======
cavaccinisfa
Nice explanation. Another article on terminals I stumbled upon in the past
[https://lucasfcosta.com/2019/04/07/streams-
introduction.html](https://lucasfcosta.com/2019/04/07/streams-
introduction.html)

